# For Sale. Bubble King mini 180 Skimmer



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I bought this skimmer awhile back from a member here because I was going to upgrade from my current 125 gl to a 220 gl but my plans have changed, I won’t be going bigger after all, I used it on my 125 but it was overkill really, too big for my 7 fish.

It works great, just as a Bubble King would, 21 inches high, It has the famous Royal Dragon pump.

Selling for 600.00 or equilivent in trade, interested in MP40, MP10s, battery back ups, Nero pumps, LPS, don’t bother me with Jebao products, I don’t need another skimmer. I have my reliable SWC 150 SSS

Pick up in Wingham or we can meet half way.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Still for sale, a used Mp40 would be a good trade or even a couple of Nero3. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Guess I’ll keep it for when I go bigger or get out of the hobby and give it all to that one guy who will take it all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Price drop 300.00 they retail for 1400 plus tax, good for 200 gl you can’t beat this skimmer and at that price just crazy.

Will consider all trades, Coral, equipment, we can meet half way. Great deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Doesn’t anyone need a great skimmer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

